
Five Coronavirus Themed Craft Projects - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/03/25/five-fabulous-coronavirus-themed-craft-projects/
======
efreak
Why would a _dermatologist_ intubate you?

~~~
masonic
For the same reason that someone positing a technical blog would host ads from
quackery products ("do this every day!").

~~~
nixtaken
Do you know how the wordpress.com system works? The person writing the blog
doesn't choose the ads. You are getting ads from quackery products because
adsense has profiled you as a person who might be interested in such products.

